# Agco st45 pto



## JimWSF (Sep 6, 2016)

My AGCO ST45 with Power Shuttle transmission PTO fails to start after heating up. Yesterday in 85 degree weather PTO shaft was hot to the touch after running a couple hours with a non-PTO rake. Also noticed a rather high pitch hum coming from rear end. Checked oil and hydraulic fluid levels and all ok. Hooked up my JD 14T baler and ran for about 2 hours before turning PTO off to go to another field. PTO indicator on instrument panel showed active but PTO failed to start. Stumped. Is this an electrical or mechanical problem?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jim, welcome to the forum.

According to tractordata.com, your tractor has an electro-hydraulic clutch to actuate an independent (hydraulic) PTO. 

Normally, there is a solenoid actuated when you flick the PTO switch on. First, check that you have 12V to the switch, and then 12V to the solenoid with the switch "on". If you are getting 12V to the solenoid, then listen for a click in the solenoid when actuated.


----------

